# retro radiant floors



## samiam1017 (Dec 1, 2006)

has anybody did a remodel and used radiant floor heater   
what did you use     how much per sf
is it worth the time and effort 
any tips    still in design stage    don't know what to do or where to start

thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, SamIAm:
Go to your local plumbing supply store and ask for help. They will be happy to show you all the materials and how to use them. I can tell you radiant heat is the most comfortable method available; the only reason I got rid of it is that it didn't have air conditioning with it. We went to geo-thermal.
Glenn


----------



## samiam1017 (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks  
was hopeing to get some recommendations on manufacures that are good 
get some lit and  go from there.
i have never seen the subfloors in person but they have a aluminum for reflexing heat
can i make my own sub floor by putting down sheets of aluminum then strips of plywood far enough apart to fit the pex tubing then put the flooring on top of that?????


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, that is done frequently. However, if you have access to the floor joists (a basement or high ground clearance), you can apply the PEX directly to the bottom of the existing floor. Holes are drilled in each end of each joist, as near the floor as possible, the PEX is snaked through the holes and a reflective piece of metal is nailed or screwed to the floor thus holding the PEX against the floor and keeping it warm.
There are manifolds for making zone heat for each room and there are modern boilers that are much smaller than the old beasts and much more efficient. Some have even used a high efficiency water heater.
Glenn


----------



## samiam1017 (Dec 3, 2006)

i can go eather way on first floor   i would think above subfloor would be mor effient   but what about cost differnce     will need to look into that
i try to do most of my own work so labor is really a factor   just materal diffences 
thanks for your input 
i purchased a electric floor unit for a bath room for a apartment i am dooing over will let you know how it works out


----------

